# Best reg?



## foxfish (20 Jun 2012)

Any recommendations for a new regulator, I want to buy another one & was wondering what was recommended regardless of cost?
NB must be fully adjustable to at least 4 bar.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (20 Jun 2012)

Some of these look pretty good, stainless steel versions as well...

http://www.boconline.co.uk/products/pro ... /index.asp


----------



## Alastair (20 Jun 2012)

Luna pet all the way mate definitely. Best reg I've ever had and so are their solenoid valves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (20 Jun 2012)

Second the above, no issues with mine ever.


----------



## foxfish (20 Jun 2012)

OK cool, any links as to where I can buy one?


----------



## JenCliBee (20 Jun 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> OK cool, any links as to where I can buy one?




http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Aquarianerversand_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm


That's there link but strangely they have nothing at all for sale?


----------



## Polyester (20 Jun 2012)

Just bought my full setup from http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/
Very good quality and prices, fast delivery aswell.

Only in german, but google with translate is a good friend ; ) 

Check http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/co2-druckminderer/


----------



## Alastair (21 Jun 2012)

http://www.lunapet.de/co2doppelmanomete ... -p-73.html

Just use translator 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (21 Jun 2012)

Food for thought:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... Regulators

http://www.gas-safety.uk.com/products/regulators/


----------



## Antipofish (21 Jun 2012)

I third the choice for lunapet.
Variable working pressure.  
I have one after recommendation from Alastair and I love it.
The guy at Lunapet is a fantastic bloke to deal with too.  
I recently sold my spare and wish I had kept it as a backup now but it only takes 36 hours to get one over form Germany.
http://www.lunapet.de/co2_zubehoer-c-9_14.html

Dont forget to buy the solenoid too


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (22 Jun 2012)

Well you did say "Best Reg" so I found you this:

http://www.fnpile.co.uk/index.php?area= ... ct_id=1991

This is clearly not a cheap welding reg like some of those offered but it will cost you about £110 plus vat. Not bad for such a high quality piece of kit and you did say "regardless of cost"     But you"ll also need to spend a few more quid on a needle valve ...


----------



## wazuck (22 Jun 2012)

I grabbed a dual stage reg online for £35 so just need the needle valve and solenoid. But it will be very reliable. No risk of EOTD. I'd recommend going DIY for the best  take a look at a boc8500 co2 regulator. Looks pretty and with some swagelok fittings and a Burkett solenoid, you'd have the best reg you would ever need. Searching the web is the best way to get a good regulator. Once you know what to look for and how the measure the fittings anything is possible. You could buy an UP regulator for disposables and add a solenoid. Instant nano co2 for under £30.


----------



## wazuck (22 Jun 2012)

Just looked at the above link. Wasn't thinking it would be the reg I was posting about :/ should have looked first. Doh!


----------



## foxfish (22 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the ideas guys, I already own 5 regs, one Dupla model is over 25 years old & still working!
I have a more modern Dupla model too, that has been in service for about 7 years.
I like quality gear so £120 sounds reasonable to me - any more ideas....?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (22 Jun 2012)

A reg as good as the 8500 series deserves a decent low pressure needle valve but I have'nt found anything yet!  :?


----------



## wazuck (22 Jun 2012)

How about a metering valve?? That's what I was planning on using with my murex dual stage.


----------



## wazuck (22 Jun 2012)

I also can't find a better make than swagelok. Any ideas?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Jun 2012)

Some other folks have tried them.

http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz92 ... G_4792.jpg

But I think they are a bit pricey and as I don't think the Swagelock ones are made in the UK the threads on them may be an issue? I'm not too sure but believe the US use NPT threads and here in the UK we use BSP and Metric.
Ideally I'd be looking at a fine metering valve as you say.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Jun 2012)

I like the dupla regs, my favourite regs..  expensive but solidly built.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## jamesb (23 Jun 2012)

Has anyone used the aqua essentials dual gauge reg? It has the solenoid and needle valve all built in for £89.99. It's the one I am looking at getting as I don't know much about setting up a reg them adding solenoid and needle valve


Juwel rio 180
2 angels
2 Siamese flying foxes
3 yo yo loaches
4 Julii corys
10 guppys
1 German blue ram


----------



## jamesb (23 Jun 2012)

Has anyone used the aqua essentials dual gauge reg? It has the solenoid and needle valve all built in for £89.99. It's the one I am looking at getting as I don't know much about setting up a reg them adding solenoid and needle valve


Juwel rio 180
2 angels
2 Siamese flying foxes
3 yo yo loaches
4 Julii corys
10 guppys
1 German blue ram


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Jun 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I like the dupla regs, my favourite regs..  expensive but solidly built.



Yes, the Dupla stuff is good. I have one of their old needle valves like this one but mine doesn't have the gauge.

http://www.okazii.ro/pesti/reductor-co2 ... -a52475951

Eight turns from fully closed to fully open. Think I may get a gauge for it.


----------



## wazuck (23 Jun 2012)

Swagelok comes in both npt and bsp. It's well built stuff. Also you can buy npt-bsp adaptors so you can use any one you like. There's step up/down fittings out there so if you do manage to find a valve you like but it's the wrong size, a little bit of adapting and its good to go  personally if I were to buy an all in one I'd got for the up aqua reg that they made to go with the atomisers. A158 I think?


----------



## foxfish (24 Jun 2012)

I dont seem to be able to find anyone selling Dupla?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 Jun 2012)

Available here:

http://www.aquaristik.de/shop/dohseundd ... /index.php


----------



## Garuf (24 Jun 2012)

No one sells dupla because it's over priced for what it is, I'd go for lunapet or a DIY dual stage these days, airing much more towards the dual stage, the most expensive fish are dead fish.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 Jun 2012)

German and Dutch shops sell the Dupla stuff. Nice looking Reg for the price:

http://www.aquatechnic.com.sg/images/co2/80204_p.jpg

http://www.shop-meeresaquaristik.de/pro ... ts_id=9595

I'm not sure if I'm looking at the right one but the Lunapet looks like a simple single stage welding reg. Welding regs seem to work just fine but not in the same class as a dual stage reg like the 8500 series linked earlier.

All depends on how much you want to spend and how long you expect it to work for accurately.
Again, the OP did say "best reg, regardless of cost"  
Best reg for the money is another thing and may well be the Lunapet!


----------



## foxfish (24 Jun 2012)

Garuf, I have already mentioned I have a 25 year old Dupla reg that is working perfectly, I am also running a 7 year old model on one of my tanks that is nice looking and fully adjustable - not sure if I consider equipment that last that well as overpriced!
Here is my 7 year old Dupla ...


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jun 2012)

Polyester said:
			
		

> Just bought my full setup from http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/
> Very good quality and prices, fast delivery aswell.
> 
> Only in german, but google with translate is a good friend ; )
> ...



Thanks for the info Polyester; and for pointing me in the right direction Alastair. 

Has anyone tried this one and if so does it have a working pressure valve? http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/co2-dr ... 7D2&type=N

Ideally I want to use it with an Up aqua inline atomizer.


----------



## Alastair (26 Jun 2012)

Troi said:
			
		

> Polyester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at the diagram is say definitely yes as you can see the needle valve at the bottom then in the middle is the blue dial with a - and + which has to be working pressure as it can't be anything else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (26 Jun 2012)

Troi said:
			
		

> Polyester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always email them and ask.  Gabi speaks reasonably good English as does Harald, the owner


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jun 2012)

> Looking at the diagram is say definitely yes as you can see the needle valve at the bottom then in the middle is the blue dial with a - and + which has to be working pressure as it can't be anything else



Thanks Alistair, that's what I thought, and I have taken your advice Chris and emailed them, just to make sure.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Jun 2012)

The LED option for the solenoid looks neat!


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jul 2012)

I went for the Up-aqua A-165 from tankscape in the end http://www.tankscape.co.uk/co2-and-glas ... lve-(A-165) (bottom picture).

I tried to track down a Lunapet one, but no luck, and I emailed us-aquaristikshop about their reg and just got a reply in German telling me they didn't speak English, so I sent one back in German and didn't get a reply at all...didn't bode well for future customer service.

Whilst I was at it I ordered all the other stuff from tankscape as well, and with free delivery and a 10% discount voucher, the whole lot didn't work out that much dearer than Hong Kong/Taiwan eBay prices, but with the advantage of being a UK based company.

All I need is the FE, and I've found a local company, through eBay, that sells new 2kg FEs for £25.00, with CO2. I haven't asked yet but I should imagine re-fills will be cheaper than Hobbyfish.

As soon as it all arrives I'll set it up and see if I can get the hang of this C02 malarkey without asphyxiating my critters.


----------



## Polyester (2 Jul 2012)

Sorry to hear that you had such a bad experience with us-aquaristikshop, they are normally very good.   

Hope it works out well with the stuff from tankscape though


----------



## foxfish (2 Jul 2012)

You are going to love it Troi....


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jul 2012)

Thanks all for the advice and encouragement, I am looking forward to exploring what's possible with CO2.


----------



## foxfish (3 Jul 2012)

Well it is certainly possible to get stressed, disappointed, to loose hair & cry but, once you get past that stage its great


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Jul 2012)

After reading the sage advice you lot have given to others for the best part of a year now, I am prepared...I think! If not, I'll be bugging you for more of the same


----------

